# Weekly Competition 2017-18



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.*

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U' F U2 R' F R U2
*2. *R U' F U' R F2 R F2 R2
*3. *F' U2 R F R F' R U' F2 U2
*4. *F U2 R2 U R' F U' F2
*5. *R' U' R' U2 F U'

*3x3x3
1. *L B D' F D' R U F U2 L' F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 F2
*2. *D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' D B2 L' R U L2 U B L
*3. *U2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F' D R U L' R' B R
*4. *D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 D' F2 R' F' R2 D' L2 U B2
*5. *R' L' U' L' F2 U F' R2 U' B2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 F L2 B'

*4x4x4
1. *L2 D B L F' U Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw F D2 U2 Fw2 F' D' B2 R B' L Rw' Uw' B2 U2 R Uw2 U' Fw' Rw' D Uw L2 Fw2 F2 D' L2 U2 Rw R2 Uw'
*2. *F' U2 L2 R D2 L' B' Fw D' Uw L2 Fw2 D2 B2 D Uw' L' R F U L' Uw' R Fw2 F2 R Fw Uw R2 Uw2 L' U' R2 Uw' L Fw2 R2 Fw2 U Fw'
*3. *F' Uw2 U' L' U' Fw L' Rw R' U' F R2 F2 Uw F' L' B2 Fw2 F' L F2 R F' Uw U' R' B' L2 B' F2 R U2 R2 Uw F2 U L' U F U
*4. *Rw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 F' R' U' L U' Rw Fw' L' Fw2 L' F L Rw' F2 Uw2 B' Uw' R' Fw' U L' Rw' R2 Fw2 F2 L Fw2 L2 Uw L' F2 Rw U L Rw'
*5. *Uw Rw' Uw B' D' Uw' L2 Rw2 D Fw2 Rw2 B2 D B' F L R' Fw L2 Rw R2 Uw' L Rw D2 Rw R2 F' D Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 F2 D L2 Uw'

*5x5x5
1. *Bw L Dw Lw2 U2 Rw' R Uw B' Bw2 Rw R' D Lw' R2 B' F2 Dw Uw' Lw B Bw Fw F' L B2 Fw Lw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Rw F' Uw' B D Uw Bw' F2 R Uw' F' Dw Uw2 F' Uw2 U' F U2 B L2 Uw' R D Dw U' Lw' Fw L' Lw
*2. *R' D2 Uw2 U Fw2 L Lw B2 Bw' D2 Dw' B2 F Dw2 F U Rw2 U2 Lw' R Bw' Fw2 F Uw' F Lw2 Bw2 Lw R D Uw B U2 L R B' R' Uw' Rw' B L' Fw' L' U' B F2 Dw L' B D2 B' Bw' Dw F' Lw2 R' Fw' D2 B' Fw2
*3. *D2 Rw' U' B' Bw' F2 D Bw U2 Rw' D' Rw' B2 Rw R' Fw2 Dw2 B L R' Dw Rw' Uw' U' Bw' Uw2 Fw' F2 Dw L' Rw' R' F' Rw2 Fw2 Dw B2 Rw' B2 Uw Rw Bw' F' D Dw2 U L2 Rw2 Bw2 L Rw Fw' U' Fw F' Lw F' Rw Fw' R'
*4. *Lw2 D Fw Dw2 L B' Lw' D' Rw' Uw' B Uw2 U' Lw Dw' L2 D2 B D L2 B L' B2 U' Bw L D' B' F' Lw' Rw Uw' R2 Dw Bw L' Bw R' Uw2 Rw2 F2 L2 Lw2 R Bw D' Lw Dw Uw F' L D2 Dw2 Uw2 B D2 Lw' U Bw F
*5. *B' Fw Rw R2 U' Lw2 Uw' Bw L' Bw2 R F R' Fw' D F2 U' Lw' Rw R' Bw' L' Lw2 B2 U2 L' D' B' Bw' R' U' B2 D2 U B Rw' D' Dw' Bw2 Dw' Uw U2 R' B2 Uw2 Bw R2 D' Lw2 B Lw' B2 L D2 Bw F' L Rw F D

*6x6x6
1. *D' L2 2L2 2D 3U' 2B' 3U L 2L 3F 3R' D 2D U 2L' 2R 2B' 2F D' 2L2 D 2D2 3U U2 B' 3R R2 2B' R D' 2B' 2D 3U F2 R B2 3F 2L' 3R' B2 2B2 F2 D' 3R2 3F2 2L 3F 2F2 F2 2U2 L2 B' 2B' F2 2D2 2B2 R2 2B D 3U2 U 3F' R 2B2 2U2 3F2 3U2 2B' 3F2 2D2
*2. *3R2 2F2 L R' B2 R 2B' 2D2 L2 2U' U B D2 2D2 2F' D U' 2F 2L2 2R2 2F2 3U' B 3U 3F L R' 2D2 2L 3R' 3U L' U2 2R2 R 2D2 2R2 R2 2D2 L2 3R' 2F' 2L B' 2B2 2F2 2R2 2B' 3U 2U2 2L' R2 2U' 2F2 F2 D' 3R2 U' 2B D 3R2 2R U' 2R' R2 2B 3R 2B 2D 2U2
*3. *3U' 2B' 2L2 2B' L2 3R R2 2D' B2 D' 2L2 R' D2 L2 3F 2F' U B2 2B2 3F' F2 2L2 2R2 U L2 2B 3R 3F' 2F D' 2D' F' 2D 3U' 2R' U2 3F2 3R' B2 2B 3U R2 2D2 F' L2 2F2 L' 2R' D' 2F' 2U' 2L' B 2R2 D 2F' 3U 2B' D U2 2R' R2 B' 3F' U' 2L 2D' 2U B2 2B'
*4. *2D2 B' U' L' 2L2 2F 2L' 2B' L2 2L2 2B' 2F' F 2U2 2R D' B 2L2 3R' 2D' 2R2 2B 3F' L2 3R2 R 2F' L 3R D2 2B2 2L 3R2 2R2 B' R U F2 L' 3U2 2B2 2L 2B' 2F' 2D2 L 2L R' 2B 2F2 3U2 3F2 R U2 L 2D 3F2 U 2R2 R 2F 3R2 2B' 2F' D2 2F' 3U' U L2 U2
*5. *3F2 R' B 2R' 2D2 B' F2 2L 2F2 L2 2L2 2B 2L' 2D 2L2 B' 2B 2F D' 2D' L' 2F' L2 2U' R' 2B' D2 L 3U' 2U2 2R2 2U' F2 R2 2B2 3F2 2F2 F2 2L2 2F2 L2 2R' D 2U 2L 2R2 D 3R 2B' 3U' 2U U' R' 2D B' D' 2D U2 2L2 2B' 3U B' 2F D2 3R2 R D 3U2 U' 2B2

*7x7x7
1. *3R2 2F D U 2F' L' 2L' 3R2 2R' 3F' 2U B' L2 F' 3R2 B R 3B 3D U2 3F2 F2 U' 3L 2B2 3R' B 2F' F' 3L 2U2 U 2R2 3D' 2F D2 3B' 2R R' B' F2 3R2 3F D 3L' R2 3U' 2F' 3D 2B2 2D2 3U' U 3B' 2L2 3L B2 3B2 2F' D' 2U U2 2B' 2F' 2L B2 3B' 2F2 3R 2R2 3D' U2 R 2D L 2L' 3R2 F' 3L2 2D' 3L B2 3R R' 3B L2 3R2 3B' 2F D' 3B' 3F 2U2 3R2 2U' L2 2L 3L 3R2 R2
*2. *2D' 2F 2D 3R 2U 2L 2B2 2D2 2F 2U F2 U2 F2 2L' 3B2 3R' F' D2 3D 3U 2L 2R2 3D' 2L 3B 3R 2D' L 3U 2F' 2D' R 2B L2 3B 3U' 2R R' 2D' 3B R' 3B2 2U2 U F 3L' 2D2 3D 2B2 3R 3F' 3R R2 3F2 2U' L' 3L 3R 2D' 2B' R' B 2D2 L2 2L2 2U' U 3L' 3D' L2 2L2 3L2 3R2 R B2 2R' B2 3B' 2L 3U2 2U L2 2L 3L' F' 2R F' U 3L2 3R 2R' R' D' R' U2 L2 3U' 2U2 2F2 3D'
*3. *3R 3D 2B2 L' D' 2D' B' F D' 3U 3R 2R D 3U 3R' 2R 2B2 R2 3D 3R2 2D 2L' 2D2 2L 3R' 3D 3L2 D2 3L' R' 3U2 U' 2B' 3B 2L' 3L2 2F2 2U' 3F 2U2 B 2B 2F' F L 3U R B 3R 3F2 3D' F2 3R 3B 2D' 3F2 D 2D' 3D 2U' 2F' 3R2 2U U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 3U2 2U 2L' B 3R' R' B' 3F 2D2 2L' D2 3L2 3F' 2L2 2R2 D2 2D2 3U2 U B2 F2 U 3F2 2L' 2R 2F 2D' 3L2 D2 2F' 3U
*4. *2L2 3F' 2L 3U2 2B2 3D2 2U B 3B' 3L' D 3F' 3R 2F' F' U2 2B D2 U2 3F' 3R F D' 2F' L' 3R F2 2U 2R' 2D' 3L 2U2 B2 3B 2F2 F 2U 2B 2U' 2F L U 2B' 2U2 3R2 3F F' 2D' 2F 2U' 2B 3L D2 2D U2 F' 3L2 3U2 F' L2 3B F2 D' 2D' U 3F2 2F2 2U 3B' F' D2 U 3R' 2B' L 3F 2D' L2 2U F2 3R 2D U2 2B' 3F2 2F 2L' 2R' B2 L2 B' 3B' 2F 3R' D2 3D 2R 3F2 2D 2L
*5. *3B2 D' R2 B2 2B2 2F' F2 3U2 3B2 D 2F' L2 B2 2D U 3L2 D 3U' 3B U' 3L 3R' 2U2 F2 3R 2F2 3D 3R 2B' 3D2 2F2 D 2U 3L2 R 3U 3B' 2D' 3D' 2U2 U L2 3U2 3R2 2U' F R U' 3L 3D2 2F L 2D 3U' 2R D 2D2 2U' U B' 2B2 3D2 2B2 R2 U' 3L R' D 2U2 B2 3B' 3L' 3B 3L B2 3L2 2U' 2F2 L' 2L' 2D' 2B 3F' U2 L' 2U' 2L' B F2 U 2B 2F L' 2R B' L2 3U 2F 3R2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U F' U F2 U' R2 U'
*2. *R' U' F R2 U F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *R U2 R' U R' F U' R2 F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 U' L' B R U D2 B' U' R' L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 R' L2 U2 F2 B2
*2. *L D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' D R U' L' U' L2 F' R'
*3. *L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 R F' U' L2 U' R' B2 U2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B2 Uw' L Fw D Uw R' D B Uw' U' B' Fw2 L2 R2 D Uw2 R' U L' R' Uw2 B2 U' Fw' L D2 F' D' B2 Fw2 U' F D Fw' L2 B Fw2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *L2 Rw2 D F' Rw' F2 Rw2 F' U B D Fw' Uw2 B Fw2 F2 L Rw R2 Fw' Uw2 F2 R2 Fw F2 Rw2 R' Fw Uw2 U2 Fw2 D2 F' R U L R2 F L F2
*3. *D U2 F Uw' Rw' R' B' Rw2 U Fw2 R2 B Fw2 Uw Fw L' D F2 R' B2 U Rw' Fw F' L' Fw Uw2 L' B' F' L Rw R2 B R F D2 L F' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U Rw Dw' R Fw' Uw Rw' D2 B2 F2 L2 U' Rw Dw2 R B Fw' U B' F Uw2 Bw' D B Bw Lw Fw' D' Dw' F L2 D2 Uw U2 R2 Dw Lw' Rw' Uw U2 F Rw2 Dw2 L' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 U2 B F' D2 Dw L' B L Lw2 Rw R' Bw
*2. *U' Lw U2 Bw2 L Uw' Bw' D' Uw L2 Rw' U' Lw Bw' D' U B' L' D2 Dw' R' Fw' Rw' F Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Lw' D2 Rw' F Lw' D Lw2 D Dw' F Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 F' U2 Fw F D L2 Dw U' Lw2 B Fw2 F R' B Bw2 R D2 U'
*3. *Lw' Bw2 Uw' F U Rw B D' Dw' Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw2 Bw' U2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw' U' Fw D2 Uw' Lw' D' Uw Bw Lw2 Uw F2 L2 R D' L' Rw' Dw2 Fw' Dw B' D' R2 F R' Dw Uw' Fw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' F Uw' B2 Bw2 Lw' D Dw' U2 B Lw' D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D 2B' 2U U 2F2 2R R' 2B2 3F2 F' 2L 2B' 2D2 3U 2L' 2D2 2L2 2D 3R2 2R' 3U2 3R2 F' 2U 2R R2 2D' 2U2 2B2 3U L2 2R 2D2 F' D2 3R2 D 2U' 2B 3F' 2F 2U 2B2 L 2B2 2F 2L 2B' D2 3R2 2D' 3U 2L 2R' 2B' F 2L' 2U2 F2 2R U' B 3U2 U2 2R' 3U 3R U' R' F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L 3B 3F2 2R2 2U' 3R2 D2 2D2 2U' 2R' 3U' 3R2 3U2 2B' 3B 2U 3B2 3U 2L 3R' U 2R' 2U2 2F2 2D2 U 3L D 2U2 U R2 F2 2L 2D2 3D 2L B2 2B' 2D2 R2 3D2 2R2 2B2 3F' F2 2D 2U2 R 3U2 2U 3R' 2R' B' R2 F2 2D' 3D' 3U' U' 3F D' B2 3F2 2R D' 3R' D' 3D' 3U2 R 2D2 B U' 3L 2D2 2U 2R 2F 3L' 2F' R2 U 2R' 2B' 2F' 3U 2U 2R' 3D' U' 3L 2B 2D 3F 3L B' 2B2 F2 2L 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 R' U' B' R' D2 U' F2 R F U2
*2. *R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 U2 B' L' D' L2 B R2 D2 F' R' U'
*3. *D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' B R' F2 L2 D' B' U' F2 U
*4. *U2 R2 D2 L F2 L D2 R D2 L2 R2 D L' B' R' D2 L' U' B U2 F
*5. *U' B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R B L D L2 F' L2 B' F'
*6. *L' D F B' R' D F2 D' F R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U F2 D2
*7. *U F D' L U2 F' R L B D F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L'
*8. *U2 B U2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' B' D' U2 L' B' D U B F'
*9. *U R2 D B' D' L2 D R' D F U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2
*10. *L2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F D2 L' D2 B' R' B2 F2 L2 F2 D
*11. *D B2 D F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L' U' B' D L' D L' U L2 D'
*12. *B2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R F D2 R' D' U' R' F' D2 L
*13. *D2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D F' D' U2 L2 B2 D L F L2 B'
*14. *D L2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L F' R' B2 U' L2 F R2 U' F' U
*15. *L' B2 U2 L D2 L F2 L' U2 F' U B R U' L2 U2 B' D2 L2
*16. *D' F U R' D2 R' L2 U' F' D B2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2
*17. *U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U' L R2 U B F2 R F' L' F U
*18. *F2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F' R' D L2 B U2 F' L' D2
*19. *B D' R2 U R L F U' L2 D' L' F2 R U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 L B2
*20. *R' D' F2 B2 D B' L' F U F2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D B2
*21. *U2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 R' D' R F' L' R' U' L2 F2
*22. *B' D2 B R' F R' D B' U R2 L2 F U2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F
*23. *U2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L2 B' U2 R' F U' R F2 L B U B' F2
*24. *R2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 R B D2 L2 R' U' L2 B' D F'
*25. *D' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B' R D2 F L' R' B F2 R'
*26. *L B L2 B U' B' D' F D' L U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D2
*27. *L D2 B R' B' D F B2 D' B' U R2 U' F2 U F2 B2 D F2 U2 L2
*28. *D2 F2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R' F' U' L2 B' F2 U' F
*29. *L' B2 R B2 D2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 B' L2 U L2 D2 B' L2 D' B2 R2
*30. *D2 L' U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F L B2 R2 U R' F2 U' R
*31. *D2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 U' R' F' L U' R B2 U L2 B'
*32. *F2 L U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L' F' L R' B2 L2 D' B2 U B L' R'
*33. *U F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 U F' D' L D2 B'
*34. *R2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L F2 U2 F L' U' L' B' L D
*35. *R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R D R' D2 R2 F' L' D' U2 F'
*36. *U2 B D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 F' L2 D' R' B R B' F' L U R
*37. *D2 F' R' B' R' F2 U' L' U' D B' U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B D2 R2
*38. *L' D2 R U2 L2 F2 L' F2 L F' D2 L' D' U2 B R' B F'
*39. *U2 R' D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' L D R2 B' L' D' U' L U
*40. *R2 U D' F D R D L' D R F' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2
*41.* F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L' B L2 U B2 R2 D R2
*42.* U2 L2 R2 F R2 B2 F L2 B U2 L' B' L B' U L' B' U2 F' L
*43.* F D F2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 B R F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2
*44.* B R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L' R D2 U F' L F2 R'
*45.* D F R D2 L U F2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R L2 F2 B2 L D2 R' D2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 L B2 D' L2 U R2 B' R' F L B2 R2 B' D2 F B2 U2 L2 B L2
*2. *R2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' D B' R F' U' B R'
*3. *F2 R' F2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 B R' U2 R B' F2 D U' B U2
*4. *U B' L' D F2 U F U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 B U2 R2 F2
*5. *R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 U2 B' D' F2 L2 F L2 U F2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' R F2 D' L' U B U L2 F' U'
*2. *L2 F' L2 D2 B2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' B U R F U B D2 L'
*3. *R2 D2 R D2 L' U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 F L2 U' R U' F R D R2
*4. *D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 U B' D' R' F' U2 L2 U R2 B U2
*5. *L F' D2 F2 L2 F' U' R B' U2 F R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L U' B2 D L' B U' F D' R2 F2 D2 B D2 F' D2 R2 L2 F' R2
*2. *R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F D' L D2 L' U B D2 U L' D
*3. *L' B2 L R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 U' F' L U' R D' B2 L2 F D2
*4. *F D F' U2 D' L2 B' R' U L2 U2 D2 B L2 F2 B L2 D2 F' B'
*5. *U2 L2 F L2 B R2 U2 F' L2 R2 B2 U' B F2 R F L2 D' R2 B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *U D2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' B' U' L F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F2 U' R F2 R U2 R2 F' U'
*3. *R U2 B R' F' R' D2 B' U F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2
*4. *D2 Fw2 Uw' B L U2 R2 Uw Fw U2 B' Fw2 F Uw2 F' U' R2 D' L Rw2 B2 D2 B' Uw2 U' R' B2 Uw2 Fw L' Rw' U2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 F Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U F2 R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U2
*3. *U2 R2 F D2 B D2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 R B' L' R' D2 F D' B F U2
*4. *D U2 Rw Fw2 Uw' L' B D2 Fw2 Uw2 R D2 F2 Rw B L Fw U2 Rw' B Rw B2 Fw F U2 B Fw2 L2 R' D R Uw' Fw D Uw U' Fw2 Rw' F' D'
*5. *Lw Rw R Bw2 Lw' U' L2 Uw L Rw Fw2 F L F2 D2 Dw' U F Rw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Fw' L' R' Dw' Uw2 L Lw' B' D Uw U Fw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' D Dw2 U Lw2 R B F L U Rw2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 Lw R2 Fw Dw' Uw R Dw Lw' Dw Lw
*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* R' F R U' F2 U' F' U2 R2
*3:* R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D' F2 R2 F' R F D L'
*4:* U2 Fw' R' L2 F Fw' D Fw' D Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw R L2 Rw U' Uw B L' Fw F Uw2 Fw' F2 U F' R' L2 Fw' U' L Uw U2 D F Rw' L2 Uw2 U
*5:* Lw Bw2 F' Lw' B2 Bw' L2 Fw D2 R' L Lw2 B2 Dw D R F R' B2 Bw2 L2 Fw R' Dw' F2 D Bw' L2 Lw2 Uw2 D2 Lw2 Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' Bw' Rw' Lw2 U2 Bw' D2 Fw' D2 Uw2 F' Fw2 B Bw2 U2 Lw2 D' Uw R Dw2 D2 U2 F2 B L'
*6:* L2 D 3U' 3F2 L B2 2F' 2L F2 R' 2B' F2 2U B' 2R 2D' F' 3F' 2D' 3U2 2U' F' 2D2 R' 2R2 U 2D' 2F 2R2 2D' D2 2L' 2F 2U 2B' 3F 2D 2L2 2R2 D 2B D 2B' U2 2F' 2U' L2 2D' 2F' 2U R' 3U' 2U2 R2 2B' 3F 2R U2 B' 2D 2R' D' R' 2D' 2U' 2B2 2D 3R2 3F' B U 2B 2R2 3U' 2U2 2B2 F2 B 3U' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* F2 R U' R' U2 R' F R F2
*3:* D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B R' F2 L B2 F2 L' F D2 L
*4:* L' Rw2 F' Uw D2 Rw2 R U' D' R2 Uw2 R B2 D U R2 F2 Uw Fw' R U Rw2 D U Fw Uw2 D2 B U' Rw D2 U2 Fw D2 B' U2 R Rw' U2 L'
*5:* Uw' B' D2 B D2 B' L U2 B2 D' F' L Lw D Lw' Rw2 L2 F' L2 Fw2 D L' Rw B2 R Uw' D' B R2 Dw' Fw' L' D2 Rw' F' L' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 D B Lw' Rw2 Bw U Lw2 R' B Lw F2 B' Uw' Bw Uw2 Fw' L2 U' Bw' Lw'
*6:* 2D2 2L2 2B U' 3R2 R' F' 3R B2 3R2 2D' B L2 2D 2L' D' U R' 3R' L2 2R2 2B U 2U2 D' 3F 2B2 F' 2U 2B F2 3R' B' L' R 3R B' 2F2 2U' 2D 3U F' U2 2F 2R2 3U 2R2 2F2 U2 3U R' 2B 2U L2 2U' F' D 2U' B2 3R 3F' B F 3U2 2L2 D 2F 2B2 B' 2R2 2D2 L 3U2 2L' 2D' 2R2 2L' L' 2D 2R
*7:* 2D2 2L2 2B U' 3R2 R' F' 3R B2 3R2 2D' B L2 2D 2L' D' U R' 3R' L2 2R2 2B U 2U2 D' 3F 2B2 F' 2U 2B F2 3R' B' L' R 3R B' 2F2 2U' 2D 3U F' U2 2F 2R2 3U 2R2 2F2 U2 3U R' 2B 2U L2 2U' F' D 2U' B2 3R 3F' B F 3U2 2L2 D 2F 2B2 B' 2R2 2D2 L 3U2 2L' 2D' 2R2 2L' L' 2D 2R

*Mini Guildford
2:* R U' F' R F2 U2 R U2 F'
*3:* B' R' F' B' R U' R F2 L' U' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 B
*4:* D2 R2 F D2 L B' Uw2 U L2 B L U2 L R2 Fw2 U' F2 B R D2 Rw' R' B2 R Fw U2 L' B' R' Rw B' L D2 Rw' L U' L' Uw2 B2 F
*5:* D2 Bw Fw D2 Lw' Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw Dw F Dw2 U2 Bw2 Dw' B' Lw2 F2 L' D2 Rw Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 F2 R2 Bw' R2 Fw' Bw F' L2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L Uw2 U2 Fw2 Bw' U B' Dw' U2 D2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Uw' Dw' D' Rw2 D' R' F R Fw' R2 F2
*OH:* B U2 F D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 L2 F' L' D' B2 R2 B U F L2 F R
*Clock:* UR6+ DR5- DL1+ UL5+ U0+ R6+ D4+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3- R4- D3- L6+ ALL3- UR UL 
*Mega:* R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
*Pyra:* R' L U L' R' L' U' R' l' u'
*Skewb:* B' U' B' L R' L B' R L'
*Square-1:* (0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (5, -2) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, -1) / (4, 0) / (5, 0)

*Clock
1. *UR2+ DR1+ DL2+ UL4- U1- R2- D1- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R2- D3+ L2+ ALL4+ UR DL UL
*2. *UR0+ DR5- DL3- UL4+ U4- R2+ D2- L1- ALL3+ y2 U2- R6+ D2+ L1- ALL4+ UR DL
*3.* UR1+ DR2+ DL0+ UL6+ U6+ R3- D2+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R1+ D3+ L2- ALL0+ UR DL
*4.* UR5+ DR4+ DL4- UL5+ U4+ R1- D1- L2+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R5+ D2- L2- ALL6+ DR UL
*5.* UR4- DR2- DL6+ UL2- U1+ R4- D5- L2+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R1- D6+ L3+ ALL3+ UL

*Kilominx:
1*
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2*
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3*
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4*
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5* 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' R U' R B U L' l r u'
*2. *U R B' L U B U L' U' l' r b' u'
*3. *R' U L' R L' B' R' L' b u
*4. *L' R' B' R U B R' U' l r' b' u
*5. *U' L' B U' L' R B' L' l' r' b' u

*Square-1
1. *(-3, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3)
*2. *(4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 2)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, 4)
*4. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) /
*5. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 4) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -1)

*Skewb
1. *R D L U' L' D U L' R' D' U'
*2. *R D R D' U' R D' R' L' D' U'
*3. *L U' R U D' U' D U' D' U'
*4. *U' R' L' U' D L' U' L R D' U'
*5. *D U' R L R' D' U L' R' D' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2017)

2BLD: 45.68[23.48], DNF(38.38)[11.62], *28.70*[17.02]
3BLD: 1:40.33 [53.40], DNF(1:45.35)[32.87], *1:05.12* [22.10]
4BLD: *5:06.24 *[2:55.86] , DNF [5:53, 8E 4C], 6:14.35[3:28.93]
5BLD: 17:13 so slow (but still a non dnf solve). Though not worth an ice cream ,
*12:29* (this was! ), DNF [14:31/9:03] two errors, one bad exec, one faulty analysis
6BLD: DNF [35+/23+] bad attempt, lots of errors.
Multi: 2/4 in 18:03 Not feeling well so I just did a small one. Should not have done
even that.

2x2: 13.89, 17.83, 36.27, 13.89, 17.34
3x3: 39.58, 46.40, 34.29, 29.16, 35.81
4x4: 2:05.22, 1:59.22, 2:00.71, 2:46.43, 1:53.83
5x5: 3:51.78, 3:54.59, 4:26.34, 3:52.89, 4:06.06
Uuh, 3:d solve: Our cat jumped in my lap in the middle of the solve. Then
she got hanging on the edge of the table and dragged a sweater and the timer
on the floor and got stuck in the middle of the mess (long claws).
6x6: 7:28.03, 7:51.03, 12:04, 8:32.20, 11:38 ujuj
7x7: 11:10, 12:45, 10:42, 11: 42, 12:18 PB single and ao5

2-4: 3:42.12 sigh
2-5: 7:39.81
2-6: 15:14

skewb: 23.40, 24.92, 21.66, 23.98, 23.68 very even times


----------



## 1973486 (May 2, 2017)

Square-1: 11.86, (18.53), 14.54, (8.33), 10.11 = 12.17

Mf8 v1


----------



## Lili Martin (May 2, 2017)

2x2 : 10.55, (16.17), (9.10), 9.15, 9.30 = 9.67
3x3 : (34.11), 38.88, (42.34), 35.89,38.99 = 37.92
4x4 : 1:57.11, (1:38.18), (2:07.20),1:57.68, 1:46.72 = 1:53.84
5x5 : 4:08.97, 4:14.24, (5:08.09), 4:38.73, (3:40.28) = 4:20.65
6x6 : 6:58.04, (7:56.40), 7:12.79,7:11.53, (6:57.95) = 7:07.45
7x7 : (12:03.48),12:34.06, 12:48.08, 13:43.02, (DNF(10:27.99)) = 13:01.72
OH : 1:44.70, 2:40.97, (1:39.65), (2:50.75), 1:42.53 = 2:02.73
MTS : 3:57.33, (4:02.21),3:26.14, (3:11.63), 3:58.03 = 3:47.17
2-4 Relay : 3:04.17
2-5 Relay : 7:27.19
Square-1 : 1:55.31, 2:38.95, (3:15.99), (1:17.93), 3:12.61 = 2:35.62
Skewb : 13.64,13.99, (17.02), 12.92, (12.18) = 13.52


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 2, 2017)

2x2 : 5.01, 5.00, (5.28), (3.68), 4.77 = 4.93
3x3 : 12.51, (12.35), 14.37, (16.42), 13.06 = 13.31
4x4 : (54.37), (47.58), 48.91, 50.75, 51.80 = 50.49
5x5 : 1:37.21, 1:35.63, 1:35.82, (1:43.76), (1:33.05) = 1:36.22
6x6 : 2:49.11, (2:35.38), 2:51.53, (2:51.89), 2:41.09 = 2:47.24
7x7 : (3:53.83), 4:05.54, (4:16.83), 3:59.33, 4:01.74 = 4:02.20
2 BLD : DNF (44.72), 54.80, 56.25 = 54.80
3 BLD :
4 BLD : 13:23,
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 36.66, 39.49, 32.85, (31.94), (39.54) = 36.33
Feet :
MTS : (46.86), 50.85, (54.20), 47.80, 48.86 = 49.17
2-4 Relay : 1:15.34
2-5 Relay : 2:57.20
2-6 Relay : 6:02.11
2-7 Relay : 9:59.50
Mini Guildford : 6:37.82
Clock : (18.29), 16.96, (14.96), 14.97, 16.01 = 15.98
Kilominx : (46.74), 44.76, 41.93, 38.41, (37.88) = 41.70
Megaminx : 1:34.80, 1:28.48, 1:28.32, (1:39.23), (1:27.45) = 1:30.53
Pyraminx : 5.46, (6.46), 5.68, (4.99), 5.11 = 5.42
Square-1 : (29.36), 22.81, (18.35), 24.25, 26.86 = 24.64
Skewb : 8.32, 8.06, (10.33), (5.14), 7.01 = 7.80


----------



## T1_M0 (May 2, 2017)

*2x2 *6.57, (6.59), (4.92), 4.99, 5.21 = 5.59
*3x3 *19.58, (17.29), (24.05), 19.98, 17.53 = 19.03
*4x4 *(1:10.61), (2:20.01), 1:20.85, 2:19.87, 1:16.19 = 1:38.97 // How the heck did I mess up oll parity in 2 solves? 
*5x5 *3:40.80, (3:17.48), 3:46.87, 3:21.50, (3:54.97) = 3:36.39
*2-4 *1:47.58
*2-5 *5:51.45
*3BLD *1:55.47, 2.01.51, 1:47.99
*2BLD *47.97, 42.01, 31.65
*4BLD *DNF (3W), DNF (right memo, but forgot part of it), DNF (idk cube messed up) // I'm really annoyed by the 2nd one, I have to start making images that stay
*MBLD *4/7 in 45:22 // Lovely 1 point... Well, better than last time. 1 twisted corner, 1 flipped edge and one edge 3-cycle, that's not so bad. 8 or 9 cubes up next week.
*FMC *40



Spoiler



Inverse:
L2 U' B' U B2 (2X2X2)
U L F D F' D' F2 D' L2 D (2X2X3)
F' U R' F2 R (F2L-1)
F2 U' * F U (F2L)
R U L' U L U2 R' (OLL)
Insert at * [U' L2 R2 D, R] (1 move cancel)

Full solution


*OH* 42.11, (31.90), (47.50), 41.88, 39.59 = 41.19
*MTS *1:31.74, 1:43.02, (2:07.46), 1:30.15, (1:20.97) = 1:34.97
*Pyra *6.70, (9.64), (6.36), 8.50, 7.13 = 7.44
*Skewb *9.14, 11.02, 10.52, (7.11), (12.33) = 10.23
*Square-1 *(42.80), (25.07), 34.23, 29.60, 35.56 = 33.13


----------



## arbivara (May 2, 2017)

2x2x2: (12.99) 10.12 9.11 (9.05) 10.50 = *9.91* // meh
3x3x3: 29.50 28.01 (43.80) 32.66 (25.47) = *30.06* // good single
2BLD: (2:18.34) (2:37.51) 1:53.57 = *1:53.57* // good
OH: (2:34.63) (52.23) 1:05.36 2:11.72 1:09.11 = *1:29.06* // maybe I should sleep more...
FM: *29* // Pretty good; full solution in spoiler bellow



Spoiler: FMC



B' L2 D F' // EO
D2 // PAIR
U'# R2 // 1X2X2 + PAIR
L* F2 // 2X2X2 + PAIR
U' R' U2 R'@ // 2X2X3 + PAIR
U2 B2 // bad AB5C
insertions:
* - L' F R2 F' L F R2 F' // solves a corner, realocates flipped corner
@ - R D' R' U2 R D R' U2 // solves another corner
# - U R D2 R' U' R D2 R' // solves all remaining corners
Final solution:
B' L2 D F' D2 R D2 R' U' R D2 R F R2 F' L F R2 F U' R' U2 D R' U2 R D' R' B2


----------



## bubbagrub (May 2, 2017)

*Skewb: *10.00, 9.68, 10.49, (11.19), (9.29) = *10.06
Feet: *1:45.70, 1:57.62, 1:57.93, (1:27.10), (2:04.00) = *1:53.75
2x2: *7.61, (3.89), (9.93), 7.17, 7.01 = *7.27
Square one: *41.86, 47.29, (56.57), 41.60, (38.04) = *43.59
3x3: *(26.56), (20.25), 25.82, 23.03, 23.77 = *24.21
4x4: *2:00.20, 1:22.54, 1:44.33, (1:15.68), (2:53.70) = *1:42.36
2BLD: *47.96, 1:15.87, 1:04.11 = *47.96
One handed: *36.38, (1:02.96), (32.69), 52.78, 54.76 = *47.98
Pyraminx: *19.47, (31.55), (14.68), 20.61, 23.75 = *21.28
Multiblind: 3/5 (41:39.19)
3BLD: *DNF (3:48.12 -- two flipped edges), DNF (gave up half way), DNF (3:25.30 -- two twisted corners) =* DNF
FMC: 36
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



U R' B R2 B R' F2 R B' R' F' R' B' R U' L' F' U F' L F L' F' D F2 D2 F' L' F L D B2 U' B U L2

(L2 U' B' U B2) // 222 (5/5)
U * F U' L' U // 223 (5/10)
U' F' U F' L F L' // F2L-1 (5/15 -- first move cancels last move of 223)
F' D F2 D2 F' L' F L D // L5C (9/24)

Insert at *:
R' B R ** F R' B' R F' (6/30)

Insert at **:
R B R' F2 R B' R' F2 (6/36)


----------



## One Wheel (May 2, 2017)

*Megaminx*: 3:30.12, (4:32.79), 3:37.37, 3:22.88, (3:09.28) = *3:30.13

4x4x4*: 1:49.35, 1:37.44, (1:36.60), 1:51.64, (1:58.88) = *1:46.15

3x3x3*: 28.72+, (33.67), 32.14+, (24.63), 28.86 = *29.91

2-3-4 Relay*: *3:08.58*; 12.73, 39.87, 2:15.97

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:07.92*; 14.65, 51.09, 1:52.73, 3:09.43

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:07.90*; 15.19, 35.85, 1:55.09, 3:35.08, 5:46.67

*6x6x6*: (5:29.38), (6:30.94), 6:29.67, 6:14.11, 5:53.02 = *6:12.27

2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *21:15.30*; 15.45, 39.99, 1:33.48, 3:05.78, 5:52.29, 9:48.28


----------



## the super cuber (May 2, 2017)

MBLD: *39/40 58:53 *// my second best mbld attempt yet! Might be best ever done by anyone in weekly comp?


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 3, 2017)

3x3: 14.54, 13.69, (15.74+), (12.31), 13.64 = 13.96 (would have been 13.69 without the +2)


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 3, 2017)

the super cuber said:


> MBLD: *39/40 58:53 *// my second best mbld attempt yet! Might be best ever done by anyone in weekly comp?


Definitely! Here are the top twelve ever Multi results from the Weekly Competition:

wc1717.txt:3x3MB 36 38/40 0:56:30.00
wc1638.txt:3x3MB 31 36/41 0:57:53.00
wc1647.txt:3x3MB 30 37/44 1:00:00.00
wc1637.txt:3x3MB 30 36/42 0:59:51.00
wc1632.txt:3x3MB 29 36/43 0:34:53.00
wc1648.txt:3x3MB 26 35/44 0:58:42.00
wc1648.txt:3x3MB 26 29/32 0:59:49.00
wc1622.txt:3x3MB 25 30/35 0:58:22.00
wc1623.txt:3x3MB 25 30/35 0:58:22.00
wc1627.txt:3x3MB 24 33/42 0:01:02.00
wc1707.txt:3x3MB 24 32/40 0:59:59.00
wc1650.txt:3x3MB 24 30/36 1:00:00.00

I think the six first are yours, Kamilprzyb has 29/32.


----------



## the super cuber (May 3, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Definitely! Here are the top twelve ever Multi results from the Weekly Competition:
> 
> wc1717.txt:3x3MB 36 38/40 0:56:30.00
> wc1638.txt:3x3MB 31 36/41 0:57:53.00
> ...


Cool, thanks


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 3, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Definitely! Here are the top twelve ever Multi results from the Weekly Competition:
> 
> wc1717.txt:3x3MB 36 38/40 0:56:30.00
> wc1638.txt:3x3MB 31 36/41 0:57:53.00
> ...


Lol 33/42 MBLD in 1min 02sec


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 3, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Lol 33/42 MBLD in 1min 02sec


That's speed really


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (May 3, 2017)

3BLD:
1. 40.138
2. 55.425
3. DNF
2BLD: 1. 13.22 2. 15.69 3. 11.94 = 13.62 mo3, 11.94 best
4BLD:
1. 4:27.915
2.
3.
5BLD:
1. 9:38.072
2. DNF
3.
6BLD:
MBLD: 15/16 49:32.02 //Very very safe attempt. I wanted to get 16/16, I failed 

2x2: 3.69, 4.36, (4.74), 4.32, (1.45) = 4.12
3x3: (19.66), 18.20, 18.12, (12.63), 17.30 = 17.87
4x4: 1:21.71, (1:39.71), 1:26.63+, 1:14.87, (1:10.16) = 1:21.07
5x5: 2:44.06, 3:01.37, 3:12.10, 2:44.19, 2:24.42 = 2:49.88
Kilominx: (1:23.43), (56.13), 1:23.36, 1:16.60, 1:10.80 = 1:16.92
2-4 relay: 1:53.75
2-5 relay: 5:10.50
OH: 32.30, 36.59, 39.69, 33.49, 35.56 = 35.22
FMC: 45 moves


Spoiler: Solution



L F' L U' B' F2 U L' U' L U B U B' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' B' U' B R U' L U R' U' L' B' U B L' U L F U' F' U F U2 F'


----------



## kamilprzyb (May 3, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Definitely! Here are the top twelve ever Multi results from the Weekly Competition:
> 
> wc1717.txt:3x3MB 36 38/40 0:56:30.00
> wc1638.txt:3x3MB 31 36/41 0:57:53.00
> ...


My best here is 26 points? Jesus I have to train thought


----------



## GenTheThief (May 3, 2017)

2x2x2: 4.09, (4.37), 4.25, (2.20), 4.24 = 4.20
3x3x3: 11.46, 13.69, 13.13, (14.00), (11.03) = 12.76 ohh nice
4x4x4: 1:13.23, (1:18.68), 1:07.25, (1:04.74), 1:15.86 = 1:12.12
5x5x5: (2:05.00), (2:34.22), 2:11.17, 2:26.84, 2:11.12 = 2:16.39
3x3x3 One Handed: (14.32), 15.14, 18.53, (21.11), 19.07 = 17.59
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 31 thought I had a 29, but turns out the moves didn't cancel as much as I thought


Spoiler: FMC Solution



Scramble: U D2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' B' U' L F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L F2


Solution: z2 y F' D2 R U' F L' U2 D R U2 B2 U R U' R2 U L' U2 R U2 R' U' R' D R U2 R' D R2 U L = 31 Moves

z2 y
F' D2 R U' F // EO, 5
L' U2 D R U2 B2 // Blocks, 6
U R U' R2 U L' U2 R U2 // More Blocks, 9
R' U' R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // Cancel into ZBLL, 9
U L // AUF + Pseudo Fix, 2
31 Moves


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:31.05
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:04.83
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay: 8:25.26
Kilominx: 28.77, 29.24, 34.70, (36.86), (26.71) = 30.91
Megaminx: (1:23.41), 1:23.34, 1:15.58, 1:17.73, (1:05.22) = 1:18.89 pb single yay

Ran out of time to do more solves, though I'm pretty satisfied with the ones I have done.
Won't be here next week cause finals


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 3, 2017)

2x2: 4.90, (7.53), 3.84, 4.80, (3.25) = 4.51
3x3: 11.98, (19.32), 14.55, 11.10, (10.51) = 12.55
4x4: 56.25, (58.99) 48.50, (47.56), 53.45 = 52.74
5x5: (1:25.97), 1:48.16, 1:30.32, (1:54.87), 1:43.43 = 1:40.64 // very inconsistent
6x6:
2-5: 3:09.38


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 4, 2017)

2x2: (2.61), 4.19, 5.07, (6.48), 4.99 = *4.75*
3x3: 9.51, 11.51, (11.82), 9.54, (9.05) = *10.19*
4x4: (40.70), 48.35, (58.04), 44.86, 51.77 = *48.33*
5x5: (1:32.63), 1:39.35, (1:40.44), 1:33.14, 1:34.14 = *1:35.55*
6x6: (2:47.45), 3:02.59, 3:15.97, (3:39.97), 3:12.00 = *3:10.19*
Pyraminx: (4.58), 6.11, 6.31, 5.04, (6.33) = *5.82*
Skewb: 6.34, (5.79), (9.97), 6.74, 5.85 = *6.31*


----------



## xyzzy (May 4, 2017)

333: (14.14), 14.83, (19.83), 17.52, 15.98 = 16.12 // way better than usual
555: 2:02.78, 2:04.08, 2:01.49, (2:08.67), (1:58.42) = 2:02.79


----------



## allanboss131 (May 4, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Square-1: 11.86, (18.53), 14.54, (8.33), 10.11 = 12.17
> 
> Mf8 v1


Do you like it better than a qiyi?


----------



## 1973486 (May 5, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> Do you like it better than a qiyi?



I like it better than a very stripped QiYi


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (May 5, 2017)

*3x3:*
18.48
(21.91)
20.56
(17.03)
19.94
AVG=19.66


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 5, 2017)

2x2: 4.30, 3.43, (6.20), (3.29), 3.68 = 3.80
3x3: 14.56, 15.32, (16.57), 14.07, (13.39) = 14.65
4x4: 50.70, 49.63, 50.01, (51.91), (49.59) = 50.11
5x5: (1:53.50), (1:34.22), 1:47.22, 1:53.23, 1:46.91 = 1:49.12
6x6: (3:26.92), 3:19.54, (3:05.59), 3:21.74, 3:15.37 = 3:18.88
7x7: 5:18.33, 5:19.44, (5:21.16), (5:05.33), 5:12.57 = 5:16.78
2x2 BLD: 40.20, 31.71, (25.39) = 25.39
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF // XP
4x4 BLD: 9:45.68 (First ever sub-10), (9:42.21) (another sub-10 :O), DNF = 9:42.21
5x5 BLD: DNF(2 x-centers), DNF (2 flipped mid-edges), 24:35.47 [11:41.17] = 24:35.47
Multi BLD: 8/10 (57:09) (Both misses off by 2 twisted corners)
3x3 OH: 25.75, 27.26, 28.89, 27.91, 24.38 = 26.97
3x3 WF: 1:17.51, (1:24.05), 1:16.78, 1:16.94, (1:09.23) = 1:17.08
3x3 MTS: 1:20.06, 1:44.45, 1:20.68, (1:04.34), (1:52.39) = 1:28.38
FMC: 34


Spoiler: solution



Scramble : U D2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' B' U' L F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L F2

INV: L2, U', B', U, B2 // 2X2X2 BLOCK
NORM: U, F, U', L', U // 2X2X3 BLOCK
U', F', U, F', L, F, L' // F2L-3
L, D', L', D // EO
F', D, F2, D' // FINISH EDGES

SKELETON: U, F, U', L', F', U, F', L, F, D', L', D, F', D, F2, D', B2, U', B, U, L2*
*: L, D', L', U', L, D, L'+, U
+: L, B', R2, B, L', B', R2, B

SOLUTION: U, F, U', L', F', U, F', L, F, D', L', D, F', D, F2, D', B2, U', B, U, L', D', L', U', L, D, B', R2, B, L', B', R2, B, U
COUNT: 34


2-4 Relay: 1:14.37
2-5 Relay: 3:26.76
2-6 Relay: 6:53.23
2-7 Relay: 12:17.89
Mini Guildford: 6:58.13
Clock: (13.51), (19.97), 15.64, 16.42, 15.28 = 15.78
Kilominx: (30.66), 37.03, (40.56), 34.29, 38.89 = 36.74
Megaminx: 1:21.17, 1:19.44, (DNF), (1:14.10), 1:15.30 = 1:18.64
Pyraminx: 5.75, (4.57), 6.34, 6.85, (7.33) = 6.31
Square-1: 28.58, (44.03), (24.91), 28.97, 40.01 = 35.03
Skewb: (6.08), 10.63, (11.45), 7.24, 8.91 = 8.93


----------



## sonicparty64 (May 6, 2017)

Clock: (35.45), 24.84, (20.62), 23.74, 27.70= 25.43
Pyraminx: 11.51, (9.60), 13.44, (20.31), 17.13= 14.03

I know, I suck at pyraminx. I use a self-taught method

LingAo clock and Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx used


----------



## PuppyCube18 (May 6, 2017)

*2x2 - 7.90*

1. 7.05 
2. (10.27) 
3. 10.26 
4. 6.39 
5. (2.53) 

*3x3 - 32.87
*
1. 31.36 
2. 34.26 
3. (34.65) 
4. 32.96 
5. (30.62)

*4x4 - 2:34.60
*
1. 2:44.43 
2. (2:27.16) 
3. 2:27.71 
4. (3:09.01) 
5. 2:31.65 

I got really good times this week!

I'm doing 4x4 now too!


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (May 7, 2017)

2x2 (really consistent) : 7.46, 7.48, 7.98, (12.49), (4.69) = *7.64*
3x3: (26.65), 21.49, 21.17, (18.88), 24.60 = *22.42*


----------



## lejitcuber (May 7, 2017)

2x2: 2.70, 2.45, (2.84), 1.37, (0.74) = 2.17
3x3: 7.53, 8.55, 9.01, (9.20), (7.01) = 8.36
4x4: (42.37), 36.51, 39.24, (34.70), 35.65 = 37.13
5x5 : 1:17.20, (1:13.57), 1:18.02, 1:16.44, (1:26.35) = 1:17.22
7x7: (3:40.40), (4:15.00), 3:59.73, 3:49.88, 4:01.05 = 3:56.88 // Beats my previous PB mean
OH: (16.67), 17.75, 18.63, 16.80, (18.86) = 17.72 // Really nice 
2BLD: 22.16, DNF, 16.02 = 16.02
3BLD: DNF, 1:15.01, 1:13.55 = 1:13.55
Clock: 11.84, 11.95, (21.00), 10.54, (10.29) = 11.44
Square-1: (15.95), 12.69, (9.97), 12.17, 13.28 = 12.71
MTS : (3:12.15), 1:30.76, 1:18.25, (1:09.49), 1:18.39 = 1:22.46
Skewb: (2.85), 3.37, 3.02, (4.31), 3.13 = 3.17
Pyraminx: 3.98, 4.16, 3.20, (6.25), (2.03) = 3.78


----------



## DGCubes (May 7, 2017)

*2x2x2 *4.35, 3.88, 3.31, (7.68), (1.33) = 3.85 average

*3x3x3* (10.50), 10.51, 10.58, 10.97, (12.60) = 10.69 average

*4x4x4* 52.57, 50.86, 49.37, (53.40), (43.08) = 50.93 average

*5x5x5* (1:53.02), 1:46.74, 1:35.65, (1:25.87), 1:31.95 = 1:38.11 average

*6x6x6*

*7x7x7 *5:17.69, 5:33.29,

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* 30.35, DNF, DNF

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF, DNF, DNF

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 4/4 in 23:02.511

*3x3x3 One Handed *31.35, (36.12), 35.26, 30.40, (28.46) = 32.34 average

*3x3x3 With Feet*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
DNF // Ran out of time; would've been ~35 moves 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:*

*Mini Guildford*

*Clock *15.25, (12.64), 14.31, 14.08, (18.58) = 14.55 average

*Kilominx:* 27.92, (24.70), (32.61), 26.43, 28.11 = 27.49 average

*MegaMinx*

*PyraMinx* (2.69), (4.29), 3.27, 3.40, 3.05 = 3.24 average

*Square-1* (14.98), 16.96, (34.41), 22.92, 23.52 = 21.13 average

*Skewb* 7.57, 10.05, (6.97), 8.19, (11.94) = 8.60 average


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 8, 2017)

*2x2: *2.23, 2.25, (10.64), 2.75, 1.69 = *2.41
Square-1: *16.31, (32.56), 14.46, 17.75, (12.82) = *16.17*


----------



## RyuKagamine (May 8, 2017)

6x6x6: 5:20.62 (4:43.41) (5:41.08) 5:16.36 5:03.42 = 5:13.47/Single & Average PB!!!
7x7x7: 8:02.96 8:05.38 (8:31.27) 7:59.77 (7:35.90) =8:02.71
Mini Guildford: 12:25.27
Clock: 16.60 17.22 (15.51) (DNF) 17.00 =16.94
Megaminx: 2:44.29 3:48.01 2:41.06 2:51.26 2:41.31 =2:45.62
Pyraminx: 15.02 (20.01) 15.22 11.84 (11.56) =14.03
Square-1: 1:34.81 1:44.06 (54.08) (1:50.30) 1:38.56 =1:39.14
Skewb: 23.21 (30.86+) 20.49 (14.78) 26.80 =23.50


----------



## Jon Persson (May 8, 2017)

4x4: (2:05.798), 1:44.297, 1:33.643, 1:45.013, (1:31.711) = 1:40.984

5x5: 3:03.746, (3:28.738), 3:03.736, (3:02.503), 3:22.317 = 3:09:933


----------



## OJ Cubing (May 8, 2017)

2x2: 5.02, 4.96, (3.56), 4.08, (DNF) = 4.68
3x3: 14.39, (16.09), 15.52, 15.73, (12.08) = 15.21
4x4: (1:21.99), (1:11.14), 1:15.91, 1:14.29, 1:21.53 = 1:17.24
5x5: (3:05.70), 3:00.81, 2:51.77, (2:31.40), 2:55.31 = 2:55.96

2BLD: 41.27, 31.38, *20.03* = 30.89 Mo3
3BLD: 1:40.55, 1:53.63, *1:37.77* = 1:43.98 Mo3
4BLD: 8:42.07 (PB),
mBLD: 9/11 59:52.26 //As you may tell by the time, I had to rush my execution (my last cube was solved with less than 8 seconds left!!) and so I mucked up the execution of an M-slice edge in my haste, and also forgot a letter pair :/

2-4 Relay: 1:40.49
2-5 Relay: 4:16.76
2-6 Relay: 10:48.22


----------



## Jackrum1220 (May 8, 2017)

3x3: 28.336, 30.319, 33.495, 33.993, 26.350 =* 30.717*


----------



## Alea (May 8, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.34, (10.53), 6.58, 8.00, (6.16) => *7.31
3x3:* 16.89, 16.92, (18.22), (14.03), 14.93=>*16.25
4x4:* (1:25.14), 1:24.57, 1:21.52, (1:07.17), 1:18.12=> *1:21.41
5x5:* 2:24.82, 2:20.71, (2:08.66), 2:17.18, (2:44.01)=>* 2:20.91
6x6:* 4:32.06, (5:10.14), 4:55.41, 4:32.51, (4:14.72)=> *4:40.00
7x7:* 7:48.97, (8:47.57), 7:41.46, 8:32.47, (7:18.07)=>*8:00.97
2BLD:* DNF(1:10.90), DNF(1:17.08), DNF(48.20)=>* DNF
3BLD:* DNF(5:26.56) , DNF(5:19.33), DNF(5:01.68)=> *DNF
OH: *31.45, (36.11), 27.44, 27.60, (25.67)=>* 28.84
Relay 2-4: 1:57.35
Relay 2-5: 4:08.11
Relay 2-6: 8:04.54
Relay 2-7: 16:06.74
Kilo: *(1:28.62), (57.74), 1:09.65, 1:04.58, 1:11.40=> *1:08.55
Mega:* 1:55.39, 1:54.67, (2:02.84), (1:48.88), 2:02.55=> *1:57.54
Pyra: *(14.12), 13.45, (8.18), 11.06, 9.28=>* 11.27
Skewb:* 15.09, (20.90), 11.66, (9.20), 9.97=> *12.24*


----------



## Bogdan (May 8, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 4.71, (3.50), 6.13, 3.79, (6.48)-> *4.88
3x3x3:* 16.05, 16.46, (18.14), (13.76), 16.23-> *16.25
2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 1:19.40, 41.77-> *41.77
3x3x3OH:* 37.43, (47.56), 36.54, (28.20), 39.32-> *37.76
sq-1:* 44.62, (33.65), 42.68, (48.64), 47.01-> *44.77
skewb:* 8.25, 10.18, (13.91), (6.61), 7.92-> *8.78
FMC:* 31 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F' R2 F L' F' R2 F U2 L' U L B' U' B U' B' U2 B L' F U L2 F2 L U L2 B2 U' B U L2

(inverse):
L2 U' B' U B2 //2x2x2
L2 U' L' F2 L2 F' //2x2x3
F U' F' L //pseudo f2l-1

(normal): prescramble: L' F U L2 F2 L U L2 B2 U' B U L2
L' U2 L' U L //f2l
B' U' B U' B' U2 B //all but 3 corners

skeleton: L' * U2 L' U L B' U' B U' B' U2 B L' F U L2 F2 L U L2 B2 U' B U L2

insertion: * L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F (2 moves canceled)


----------



## CornerCutter (May 8, 2017)

*2x2: 6.33
*
1. 5.85 
2. 6.32 
3. (6.82) 
4. 6.79 
5. (1.61)


----------



## DuLe (May 8, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *38*



Spoiler: Solution



*L' U2 B' D' L D2 F2 D' U L' U B U' D L2 D' B' L U B R B' R' U' D2 F' R B' R B R' F D2 L B' L' B2 L2*

Premove: L2
L' U2 B' D' L D2 F2 D' U // 2x2x3
L' U B U' D L2 D' B' L // F2L
U B R B' R' U' // OLL
D2 F' R B' R B R' F D2 L B' L' B2 // PLL


----------



## sqAree (May 8, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.41, (3.04), (6.06), 3.55, 5.02 = *4.66
3x3:* (17.03), (13.03), 14.26, 14.43, 14.65 = *14.45
4x4:* (1:24.69), 1:12.94, 1:16.66, 1:16.76, (1:11.73) = *1:15.46
OH:* 20.39, (18.36), (21.67), 21.60, 21.26 = *21.09
Clock:* 20.85, (DNF(23.72)), (20.46), 27.96, 20.90 = *23.24
SQ-1:* 1:45.22, 1:36.28, 1:16.09, (1:13.97), (DNF(1:25.92)) = *1:32.53*


----------



## EmperorZant (May 9, 2017)

2x2 - *5.03* Average: 5.28, 5.70, 4.11, (7.44), (2.02)
3x3 - *13.42* Average: (12.72), 12.93, (15.28), 13.95, 13.39
4x4 - *1:04.48* Average: (1:00.53), 1:04.24, 1:06.02, (1:09.95), 1:03.18
5x5 - *2:00.70 PB* Average: 2:05.17, 2:00.21, (2:23.16), (1:56.22), 1:56.73
(I need to learn L2E!)

3x3 OH - *21.24* Average: 20.62, (24.23), (20.48), 22.40, 20.69
2-4 Relay - *1:21.85*
2-5 Relay - *3:20.21 PB*


----------



## okayama (May 9, 2017)

*FMC* 29 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: U D2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 R' B' U' L F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 L B2 L F2
Solution: L' U2 B D' L D B2 L2 D U2 B' U' B U' F2 U' F U F2 R' U2 R' D' L F2 L' D R2 D'

Pre-scramble: D'

EO + square: L' U2 B D' L
More square: D B2
Siamese 2x2x2 block: L2 D U2 B' U' B
Finish F2L: U' F2 U' F U F2
LL: R' U2 R' D' L F2 L' D R2
Correction: D'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 9, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> 2x2: 4.30, 3.43, (6.20), (3.29), 3.68 = 3.80
> 3x3: 14.56, 15.32, (16.57), 14.07, (13.39) = 14.65
> 4x4: 50.70, 49.63, 50.01, (51.91), (49.59) = 50.11
> 5x5: (1:53.50), (1:34.22), 1:47.22, 1:53.23, 1:46.91 = 1:49.12
> ...


Man, you have spare time


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 9, 2017)

Results week 18: congratulations to Christopher, bacyril and and lejitcuber!

*2x2x2*(23)

 2.17 lejitcuber
 2.41 Isaac Lai
 3.80 Christopher Cabrera
 3.85 DGCubes
 4.12 Gregory Alekseev
 4.19 GenTheThief
 4.51 Ordway Persyn
 4.66 sqAree
 4.69 OJ Cubing
 4.75 SolveThatCube
 4.88 Bogdan
 4.93 bacyril
 5.03 EmperorZant
 5.05 username...
 5.59 T1_M0
 6.32 CornerCutter
 7.26 bubbagrub
 7.31 Alea
 7.64 Moonwink Cuber
 7.90 PuppyCube18
 9.67 Lili Martin
 9.91 arbivara
 16.35 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(26)

 8.36 lejitcuber
 10.19 SolveThatCube
 10.69 DGCubes
 12.54 Ordway Persyn
 12.76 GenTheThief
 13.31 bacyril
 13.42 EmperorZant
 13.96 TheSilverBeluga
 14.45 sqAree
 14.65 Christopher Cabrera
 15.21 OJ Cubing
 16.11 xyzzy
 16.25 Bogdan
 16.25 Alea
 17.87 Gregory Alekseev
 19.03 T1_M0
 19.66 Matthew Cubermann
 22.42 Moonwink Cuber
 22.68 Mike Hughey
 24.21 bubbagrub
 29.91 One Wheel
 30.06 arbivara
 30.71 Jackrum1220
 32.86 PuppyCube18
 36.56 MatsBergsten
 37.56 Lili Martin
*4x4x4*(19)

 37.13 lejitcuber
 48.33 SolveThatCube
 50.11 Christopher Cabrera
 50.49 bacyril
 50.93 DGCubes
 52.73 Ordway Persyn
 1:04.48 EmperorZant
 1:12.11 GenTheThief
 1:15.45 sqAree
 1:17.24 OJ Cubing
 1:21.07 Gregory Alekseev
 1:21.40 Alea
 1:38.97 T1_M0
 1:40.98 Jon Persson
 1:42.36 bubbagrub
 1:46.14 One Wheel
 1:52.56 Lili Martin
 2:01.72 MatsBergsten
 2:34.60 PuppyCube18
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:17.22 lejitcuber
 1:35.54 SolveThatCube
 1:36.22 bacyril
 1:38.11 DGCubes
 1:40.64 Ordway Persyn
 1:49.12 Christopher Cabrera
 2:00.70 EmperorZant
 2:02.78 xyzzy
 2:16.38 GenTheThief
 2:20.90 Alea
 2:49.87 Gregory Alekseev
 2:55.96 OJ Cubing
 3:09.93 Jon Persson
 3:36.39 T1_M0
 3:57.85 MatsBergsten
 4:20.65 Lili Martin
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:47.24 bacyril
 3:10.19 SolveThatCube
 3:18.88 Christopher Cabrera
 4:39.99 Alea
 5:13.47 RyuKagamine
 6:12.27 One Wheel
 7:06.09 Lili Martin
 9:20.41 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 3:56.89 lejitcuber
 4:02.20 bacyril
 5:16.78 Christopher Cabrera
 8:00.97 Alea
 8:02.70 RyuKagamine
11:23.33 MatsBergsten
12:51.53 Lili Martin
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 17.58 GenTheThief
 17.73 lejitcuber
 21.08 sqAree
 21.24 EmperorZant
 26.97 Christopher Cabrera
 28.83 Alea
 32.34 DGCubes
 35.21 Gregory Alekseev
 36.33 bacyril
 37.76 Bogdan
 41.19 T1_M0
 47.97 bubbagrub
 1:28.73 arbivara
 2:02.73 Lili Martin
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:17.08 Christopher Cabrera
 1:53.75 bubbagrub
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 11.94 Gregory Alekseev
 16.02 lejitcuber
 20.03 OJ Cubing
 25.39 Christopher Cabrera
 28.70 MatsBergsten
 30.35 DGCubes
 31.65 T1_M0
 41.77 Bogdan
 47.96 bubbagrub
 54.80 bacyril
 1:05.50 Jacck
 1:53.57 arbivara
 DNF Alea
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 40.13 Gregory Alekseev
 1:05.12 MatsBergsten
 1:13.55 lejitcuber
 1:37.44 Mike Hughey
 1:37.77 OJ Cubing
 1:47.99 T1_M0
 3:15.85 Jacck
 DNF Alea
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Christopher Cabrera
 DNF bubbagrub
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:27.91 Gregory Alekseev
 5:06.24 MatsBergsten
 8:42.07 OJ Cubing
 9:42.21 Christopher Cabrera
13:23.00 bacyril
 DNF T1_M0
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 9:38.07 Gregory Alekseev
12:29.00 MatsBergsten
23:47.33 Jacck
24:35.47 Christopher Cabrera
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

39/40 (58:53)  the super cuber
15/16 (49:32)  Gregory Alekseev
9/11 (59:52)  OJ Cubing
8/10 (57:09)  Christopher Cabrera
4/4 (23:02)  DGCubes
3/5 (41:39)  bubbagrub
4/7 (45:22)  T1_M0
2/4 (18:03)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 49.17 bacyril
 1:22.47 lejitcuber
 1:28.40 Christopher Cabrera
 1:34.97 T1_M0
 3:54.18 Lili Martin
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 1:14.37 Christopher Cabrera
 1:15.34 bacyril
 1:21.85 EmperorZant
 1:31.05 GenTheThief
 1:40.49 OJ Cubing
 1:47.58 T1_M0
 1:53.75 Gregory Alekseev
 3:04.17 Lili Martin
 3:08.58 One Wheel
 3:42.12 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:57.20 bacyril
 3:09.38 Ordway Persyn
 3:20.21 EmperorZant
 3:26.76 Christopher Cabrera
 4:04.83 GenTheThief
 4:16.76 OJ Cubing
 5:10.50 Gregory Alekseev
 5:51.45 T1_M0
 6:07.92 One Wheel
 7:27.19 Lili Martin
 7:39.81 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(6)

 6:02.11 bacyril
 6:53.23 Christopher Cabrera
 8:25.26 GenTheThief
10:48.22 OJ Cubing
12:07.90 One Wheel
15:14.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(3)

 9:59.50 bacyril
12:17.89 Christopher Cabrera
21:15.30 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 6:37.82 bacyril
 6:58.13 Christopher Cabrera
12:25.27 RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(7)

 27.49 DGCubes
 30.90 GenTheThief
 36.74 Christopher Cabrera
 41.70 bacyril
 1:08.54 Alea
 1:16.92 Gregory Alekseev
 DNF Jacck
*Skewb*(12)

 3.17 lejitcuber
 6.31 SolveThatCube
 7.80 bacyril
 8.60 DGCubes
 8.78 Bogdan
 8.93 Christopher Cabrera
 10.06 bubbagrub
 10.23 T1_M0
 12.24 Alea
 13.36 Lili Martin
 23.50 RyuKagamine
 23.69 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(7)

 11.44 lejitcuber
 14.55 DGCubes
 15.78 Christopher Cabrera
 15.98 bacyril
 16.94 RyuKagamine
 23.24 sqAree
 25.43 sonicparty64
*Pyraminx*(10)

 3.24 DGCubes
 3.78 lejitcuber
 5.42 bacyril
 5.82 SolveThatCube
 6.31 Christopher Cabrera
 7.44 T1_M0
 11.26 Alea
 14.03 sonicparty64
 14.03 RyuKagamine
 21.28 bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:18.64 Christopher Cabrera
 1:18.88 GenTheThief
 1:30.53 bacyril
 1:57.54 Alea
 2:45.62 RyuKagamine
 3:30.12 One Wheel
*Square-1*(12)

 12.17 1973486
 12.71 lejitcuber
 16.17 Isaac Lai
 21.13 DGCubes
 24.64 bacyril
 32.52 Christopher Cabrera
 33.13 T1_M0
 43.58 bubbagrub
 44.77 Bogdan
 1:32.53 sqAree
 1:39.14 RyuKagamine
 2:35.62 Lili Martin
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 okayama
29 arbivara
31 Bogdan
31 GenTheThief
34 Jacck
34 Christopher Cabrera
36 bubbagrub
38 DuLe
40 T1_M0
45 Gregory Alekseev
DNF  DGCubes

*Contest results*

311 Christopher Cabrera
242 bacyril
214 lejitcuber
193 DGCubes
192 Gregory Alekseev
156 T1_M0
155 GenTheThief
152 OJ Cubing
120 SolveThatCube
118 MatsBergsten
117 Alea
105 EmperorZant
104 bubbagrub
93 Ordway Persyn
86 Bogdan
81 sqAree
67 Lili Martin
53 One Wheel
49 RyuKagamine
47 Jacck
44 arbivara
38 Isaac Lai
34 the super cuber
32 xyzzy
24 Mike Hughey
22 TheSilverBeluga
21 okayama
19 Moonwink Cuber
19 Jon Persson
17 PuppyCube18
16 1973486
14 DuLe
13 Matthew Cubermann
12 username...
10 CornerCutter
8 sonicparty64
7 Jackrum1220


----------



## T1_M0 (May 9, 2017)

Wait, did @FastCubeMaster even do anything, he has got Christopher's results through quoted post


----------



## sqAree (May 9, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Wait, did @FastCubeMaster even do anything, he has got Christopher's results through quoted post



Haha I will remember that strategy for future weeks.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 9, 2017)

Omg


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 9, 2017)

LOL @sqAree, all I need to do is do an event that he didn't do and win 

Nah but seriously I didn't know that was gonna happen, hopefully it'll get fixed by Mats


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 9, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Wait, did @FastCubeMaster even do anything, he has got Christopher's results through quoted post


Ooops, my mistake. I should reprogram so quotes does not count. 
At least all of you who noticed had some fun


----------



## 1973486 (May 9, 2017)

allanboss131 also got results through quoted post


----------



## T1_M0 (May 9, 2017)

Yeah, there were suspiciously many of same results this week XD


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 9, 2017)

1973486 said:


> allanboss131 also got results through quoted post


Thanks


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (May 9, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Man, you have spare time


It doesn't take that much time when you consider it's over the course of an entire week. Plus, I can do like 90% of the events in a single afternoon


----------



## arbivara (May 9, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> It doesn't take that much time when you consider it's over the course of an entire week. Plus, I can do like 90% of the events in a single afternoon


That made me imagine Feliks saying "Ok, I have a two free minutes now. Let's make SS.c Weekly competition 3x3x3 and 4x4x4"


----------



## FireCuber (May 10, 2017)

Sorry for not doing it this time! I have been busy doing other forum comps. I will try to do the next one.


----------

